# Firewood Shed Idea - From old house trusses



## kingofthenorth (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello friend,

Idea to store firewood for cheap.

Pictures: --> *My firewood shed*

Base:



Comments?

Post your sheds in this thread too


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

cool post a pic when your done.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Very nice use of reclaimed wood.

Now to my concerns.

You should set a post at the corners to give you a much stronger structure. I would not load any weight over the cantilevered floor joists at the right and left ends of the structure.

Also, what is the thickness of your plywood? I'm concerned about the load weight over your floor joists that appear to be 24" OC. For example Red Oak is over 60 lbs per cubic foot and everybit 5000 lbs per cord..dried. You add wet wood and you will stress your floor joists and plywood subfloor big time, especially if your plywood is less than 3/4 or 25/32.

I hope I'm wrong.

I don't have a shed but I keep my wood under the back deck in some basic wood racks that I threw together with extra treated wood or cedar that I had laying around;

View attachment 14313
View attachment 14314
View attachment 14315


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I just leave it outside on the ground


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> I just leave it outside on the ground


That works too.

View attachment 14318


Until you find one of these living in your woodpile;

View attachment 14319


I remember Chipper has a nice wood setup.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yep, here's a picture of mine. I just cut down one of those cheap pipe framed sheds that have a tarp over them. I cut the lower pipes shorter and screwed tin to the pipes for the roof. Screwed the base to a couple railroad ties so the tax man can kiss my @$$. I stack the wood on top of 2x4 's to keep it up off the ground. Only have about $75 bucks and a couple hours into it.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

kingofthenorth, Got to agree with Slippy on this one. At the very least you need a support in the center of each of the end joists. For heavy loads a few additional supports under the center of the other joists and corners. Since it looks like you're using plywood I'd consider a 2nd layer of flooring.

Still, it looks like you've got a great start.

I don't know about Slippy but I did some heavy timber construction long ago and still build big stuff from wood for a living.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

kingofthenorth,

Something is not right with your post. The date on the bottom of the post says 2012? Yet you just posted it today, 1.10.2016?

Whats up with that?


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Not a shed but here is my wood rack






Could easily be configured with a shot gun gable roof 12 ft long 18 inches deep with 4 foot tall compartments and either 4 or 6 inch legs, Dividers are for sorting my grilling wood mesquite, pecan and apple


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Very nice use of reclaimed wood.
> 
> Now to my concerns.
> 
> ...


I agree with Slippy. Not nearly enough support on this. there should be center supports on all of these floor joists also. the way it looks in the picture the floor will be sagging as soon as you start stacking that fire wood. 
I also have to ask.... why is it elevated above ground? It would make more sense to have closer to ground level. as it looks you will have to build a ramp or worse steps into the building which is going to be a pain in the ass when trying to haul firewood in and out.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

His shed appears to already be built. I took a risk and clicked the link in his thread. Here's a pic from his website of it finished with the framing, but he hasn't sided it yet? Maybe just doesn't have pictures of it sided yet? I too would be worried about weight on the floor as it is pictured. Seems that it is likely to droop and eventually fail.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> That works too.
> 
> View attachment 14318
> 
> ...


FYI, snakes don't chew into your preps and ruin your years of hard work.
Cut them some slack. They'll protect your preps from things you might miss.
Poor little guy...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> FYI, snakes don't chew into your preps and ruin your years of hard work.
> Cut them some slack. They'll protect your preps from things you might miss.
> Poor little guy...


He gave up his "poor little guy" status when he started shaking his rattler...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> He gave up his "poor little guy" status when he started shaking his rattler...


Bah, just a Canebreak, not known to be aggressive at all.
That rattle is to let you know he's there. It's the venomous ones *without* a warning system you should worry about.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

My woodshed is made out of old pallets with 4 posts in the corners.. it is 8 x 16 and total cost was under $150


----------



## TBob (Dec 2, 2015)

This guy isn't well liked on many prepping forums. He won't post pics of projects, only link to his moneytized pages on a different website. He doesn't seem to join in conversations, just do quick posts to drive traffic.

Some of his projects are great, I just think it's shady...but YMMV. I guess everyone needs to make a buck


----------



## thomas_boxler (Jan 19, 2016)

Gotta make my own using your tips man. Very useful. Thanks guys


----------



## kingofthenorth (Jan 3, 2015)

Gunner mate, I like your rack!


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Nice bit of work, but

1) Why are your posts not at the corners? Did you feel it would bear more load that way? The way you have it is going to put a lot of downward pressure on the ends, unless you only stack your wood between the outer cement columns.

2) Why didn't you just sit the base timbers right on the cement columns, maybe with a stainless steel spacer between them? If what you have between your base and the columns is steel, it may eventually rust.

Are the bottoms of your cement columns below your area's frost line?


----------



## hwminich (Mar 5, 2018)

AquaHull said:


> I just leave it outside on the ground


Me too, and tarp it.


----------

